# SE Vizsla Get Together



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

That's right folks! It's the day you've been losing sleep over for months thinking about and it's right around the corner! Oh dip. Oh my. Please come! It will be awesome! 

Location is the same as last time: Vizsla Baby's farm in McCormick, SC. There are woods, fields, and ponds. It's pretty much vizsla heaven.

Date: we need input! We're thinking Nov. 1st or 8th, both Saturdays. Let us know which of those dates you prefer ASAP. Feel free to invite non-forum people. We had 5 Vs last time and would love to grow that number. 

*Woods!
* 



*Fields! *




*Ponds!*





*So come! *


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

I could really do either, but the 1st is slightly better for me. Could you guys recommend some places to stay in the area? The locale is about 4 hours south of me in greensboro. No heat to worry about this time! Lua's about to get spayed in late September, and will be all healed up and ready to go!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Is this going to be an Event?? Is there space for motorhomes and coaches?? What can we bring?? 
Is it for a day, or the weekend??? 
This is sounding like just TOO!! MUCH FUN??? 
More details PLEASE!!!
;D Woo Hoo!!


For me... It would be a destination!!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Emily, 
Lori will be able to tell you more, but it's a prime camping area with Lake Strom Thurmond near by. I might camp out depending on what else I have going on. I'm sure there are motels in the area if camping is not your thing. 

Tkna, 
haha we'd love to have you come out all the way from AZ! You can pick up some more vizslas on your way. Right now, it's just meant to be a Saturday afternoon thing, but there are tons of campgrounds, rv parks, and recreational activities in the area to house and keep you occupied for the whole weekend. 

Check out this site for more info. http://mccormickscchamber.org/outdoor_recreation.php?silverheader=2


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I'll have to make sure Calum isn't using the forum jet on those dates


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

November will be a GREAT month for this! Ponds won't be too cold yet and the weather will be cool - so our stamina driven V's can run like the wind for hours!

If you live in the SouthEast you'll be glad you came. We had a blast the last time!


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Emily, this is a very rural area, there is a hotel in McCormick, not sure I'd stay there......Greensboro would be about 25 minutes away and offer many more options!

But the lakefront camping would be awesome! Lake Thurmond is beautiful!


----------



## LEVIsMom (Jun 11, 2013)

Vizla Baby - Thanks for the PM, I haven't been on the forum lately. At this point we could do either the 1st or the 8th but baby Jeanie hasn't had her first heat cycle yet. Naturally if this occurs during that time frame we'd have to miss out again. Please keep me posted and I'll check the board more often.

Hope to see you all soon!


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

There is a hotel there that is OK! Not sure about dogs, possibly in the cabins. It's a state park. 

http://hickoryknobresort.com/

I checked, they do not take dogs


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

We have settled on a date for our 2nd SE Vizsla get together. November 1st is the date! Location - 32 acres in McCormick, South Carolina. Woods, pasture, 2 ponds. 

PM me if you can come and we'll exchange information. A couple of pictures of the scenery are attached.

Hope to see you there, we had a blast last time!


----------



## Copperboy426 (Sep 7, 2014)

I just joined the forum recently and saw this thread about a week ago. Wish I had chimed in and voted for the 8th! Would have loved to have brought my 16 month old boy, Copper.

Sounds like a ton of fun - I'm sure y'all will have a blast.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Aww man. Well let us know if your schedule magically clears up and you can come. If not we'll hopefully have another one in the Spring. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Copperboy426 (Sep 7, 2014)

Thank you much! Have enjoyed reading about other people's Vizslas and relating it to my experience thus far. People without Vizslas.... truly don't understand life with a Vizsla.

What's the tentative number y'all have for the get together?


----------



## Toakul (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm still interested! My only thing is I'd want to make at least a 3 day trip out of it, so would want to find some hikes or other things to do along the way or nearby, as I can't really justify a 14 hour round trip for one afternoon.

Radlee loves the water and playing ALL day, so we would definitely have a good time!

-Tanner


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Copperboy, Vizsla Baby will know better than me, but there's supposed to be a breeder in the area coming and she's invited owners of her dogs. That should give us a decent turnout!

Hey Tanner, Radlee is looking great! When did he get so big?! You did say you like road trips, but I'd understand if 14 hours was pushing it.  Here's a site listing all the trails in SC. The Palmetto Trail is supposed to be pretty cool. When it's all finished it will span the entire state, mountains to sea.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Copperboy, I'm not sure how many, it could be as small as 6-7 or as many at 20! I'll know more as the date gets closer and we'll post about it some more.

For now just mark down the date and we hope to see you!


----------



## Copperboy426 (Sep 7, 2014)

Oh I'll for sure keep it in mind. Only a couple hours away so maybe I can make it work.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Bump. Less than a month away!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Only a couple weeks now! If the forecast is at all accurate at this point, we are looking at beautiful sunny weather in the low 70s. Are we meeting around noon again, Vizsla Baby?


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Yes, at about noon! Can't wait!


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Someone a while back had asked for pet friendly places to stay in McCormick. Here are a few.

http://www.vrbo.com/vacation-rental...dered&from-date=2014-11-01&to-date=2014-11-03


----------



## Copperboy426 (Sep 7, 2014)

Any update on this? Number of attendees?

I'm going to try to make it.


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

humans or dogs? 

1 of each for us.


----------



## Copperboy426 (Sep 7, 2014)

Address for this? Anyone please feel free to message me with details.

Thanks


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Anyone else needing the address, please PM me or Vizsla Baby. Can't wait for Saturday!


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Looks like we'll have about 8 to as many as 15 (Heaven help us ) I will PM directions to anyone who has asked.

The V Party will begin at noon and go until they are exhausted. 

There are 2 ponds so bring towels to dry off your V's, water toys, and a jacket for the humans. High temp supposed to be 59. Perfect weather for the babies!


----------



## LEVIsMom (Jun 11, 2013)

So sorry we're going to miss it again! I'm sure everyone is going to have a blast!

Levi and Jeanie send paws and licks


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Update! With rain coming up last minute in the forecast we've decided to postpone the meet up by one day. We'll now meet at *12pm on Sunday November 2nd*. 

If you're going to be there Saturday anyway, shoot me a PM with your number. I'll be camping in the area and we could still get together for a hike or something. 

Sorry for the inconvenience!


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Rescheduled for Sunday, November 2nd at noon due to sleet , snow and eventually 37 degree rain. 

Yes, a freak winter storm in the deep south on November 1st.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks to Vizsla Baby and family for hosting and everyone that made it out despite the date change! Figures we'd choose the one day it randomly SNOWS.  We had 5 forum dogs, 4 other vizslas, and 2 honorary vizslas—a lab and lab/weim cross. It's exciting to see it grow. I took almost 600 photos this weekend, granted not all of them were from the meet up, but it's safe to say it's going to take me awhile to get through those. 

Here's a small taste of the day in this epic battle of jaw strength between Vizsla Baby's Argo and emilycn's Lua. https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15085602024/


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

Love Sadie calling the plays and Scout playing referee...


----------



## Copperboy426 (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks so much for having us! Copper slept the entire rest of the day. Looking forward to the next get together.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

They're up! Go here for all of them https://flic.kr/s/aHsk2n1k3H

But here are my favorites:



Marking the frisbee


Harrigab isn't the only fan of puppy smell.





Thanks to the right light and a wet dog shaking off, I think this one turned out magical.


Love that girl.


Lua did not approve of Sadie sitting in her mom's lap so she did the sensible thing and jumped up and shoved her off.


Reunited with mama


Copper!


The Vs had tough competition for the retrieves


Why, cruel humans, have you stopped throwing things?


Trying and failing to get the forum runaway a.k.a. Lua in focus.


I love Argo's eyes!


Ok I'll stop myself there!

Or not. One more
First you had the gall to sit on my mom's lap and now you try to take this bumper?


----------



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

I hope when we go to SC for 4 wks in May/June there will be another get together. I'd love to go to one. Looks like such fun


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

We had so much fun and it was certainly well attended despite the last minute weather induced date change. Thanks to Courtney for all the super pictures! 

We enjoyed getting to know everyone and look forward to the 3rd one in April/May!

P.S. My dogs were exhausted all day Sunday and part of Monday too. But by mid afternoon Monday they were rip roaring and ready to go again...sigh, their energy is endless. But that's why we love them.


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

I don't think Scout's as weird as she's making herself look---I think she had just gotten a treat in that one!

I do love those photos... how did you not get run over?! 

But I looooooove these two


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

emilycn said:


> I don't think Scout's as weird as she's making herself look---I think she had just gotten a treat in that one!


No, she's definitely weirder than she makes herself look, but I think you're right about the treat. I caught my little food hound in the background of another photo following Shirley with the box of donuts. 
[/url]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pUsky7][img][/url]


And if you liked that one of Argo, here's another gem I just put up.
[url=https://flic.kr/p/pE8CXv][img][/url]


----------

